# (gross) Smelly Burps



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

I posted this on the IBS board , but got no responce. At times when I burp, it smells really bad-like rotten eggs, it grosses me out so bad I almost get sick to my stomach. I have every tooth paste, tooth brush that is made and huge bottles of Listerine so I am a clean mouth freak-- you can see how this demon burp just makes me sick. I was diag. with GERD a few years back, all the meds, make my IBS diarreah worse, so I try to do all the things to avoid GERD on my own , but these burps are scaring me now, thinking it might be cancer. In my mind I think this is waht cancer would smell like, someone please help!!


----------



## Jhouston (Nov 9, 2003)

rotten eggs I think means Sulphur and if you read Dr Dahlmans article it may be a bacteria. Drdalman.com is the web site. Joann


----------



## Beenie (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi: I too have had these burps off and on for six years. My smell is like a sewer smell and it is not pleasant. I have Gerd and IBS and most of the time when these flares up so does the burps. I take Pepto Bismol and this seems to take care of the odor. I too would like to know what causes this. Maybe someone else out know the answer. Thanks, Beenie


----------



## phyllisfin (Jan 27, 1999)

When I was having acid reflux with the taste of rotten eggs, it usually meant I had a infection of giardia. Best to have it checked out. Taking flagyl usually takes care of the problem. Phyllis


----------

